# ceiling job well done



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Many Many thanks to HIRED HAND and REELNUTZ for the most excellent and professional job of installing our long awaited tin ceiling in the dining room. I found these OLD tin tiles from a North Hill homeat a garage sale.It is not everyday that you can find someone knowledgable of the installation and painting of these old tins, but with the help of the PFF.com, Mark and Kevin have sealed the deal and have produced a masterpiece. They worked independently for each element. Mark on the installation and Kevin on the painting, Mark back on the trim, and Kevin back oncaulk and touch-up. Everyday that I go thru the dining room, I am in AWE of the beauty of our new ceiling. The difference between a tradesman and an artist is in the finished product and these guys have proven that they are not just your run-of-the mill tradesmen. KUDO"s to these guys! And, anyone that is wanting their degree of expertise at reasonable rates...call them!!! See pics for the brag mmoment!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! that came out beautiful mitch and lane...good job folks and good to know there are even more tradesmen out there on the forum...you can be proud of that lane...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Had the opportunity to see this ceiling first hand on Sunday. It is definitly an artistic masterpiece that grabs your eye and screams "elegance".


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

reelnutz- kevin is one of the best painters around from commercial to residential, interior and exterior. he did author rutenburgs show home off sounside drive at thier request and at the time was not painting for them , they just knew his workmanship from previous jobsand asked him to do thier model home. as stated he gives a very fair price but he wont be the cheapest because he wont take shortcuts and does things the right way.

Erik


----------

